# Projekt Abhängigkeiten



## Verjigorm (21. Apr 2011)

Hallo,

ich hätte mal eine Frage zu Ant, die mir Onkel Google irgendwie nicht ganz erläutern möchte.
Und zwar habe ich ein Projekt welches von einem anderen Projekt abhängig ist.

Nun hat das build-file einen Eintrag wie:


> <classpath path="../../../../core/xyz/bin"/>



Soweit funktioniert das auch, es wird auf ordner-ebene ins richtige Verzeichnis gesprungen und dort die benötigten Klassen geladen.
Nun kann es aber sein, dass dieses Projekt nicht genau an diesem vorgegeben Ort liegt, sondern ganz wo anders. Das einzige was immer gleich ist, dass beide Projekte im selben Eclipse-workspace liegen.
Nun dachte ich es gibt eine einfache Möglichkeit quasi einen "Projektnamen" anzusteuern, der im Eclipse zu finden sein müsste. Bin dann auch auf so Variablen wie eclipse.home.location etc. gestossen, jedoch hatte ich sonst keine weiteren Erfolge...

Funktioniert mein Unterfangen überhaupt und wenn ja wie (ohne Zusatzplugins etc.)?

mfg Verjigorm


----------



## maki (21. Apr 2011)

Ant kennt keine "Projektabhängigkeiten" (Dependencies, sowas gibt es in Ant nicht, nur den Classpath), erst mit Ivy bekommt man in Ant ein Dependency Management, oder nimm gleich Maven


----------



## Verjigorm (21. Apr 2011)

ah ok, dann brauch ich ja garnicht weiterzuschauen 
Wir sind zur Zeit an Maven dran, ich denke das wird aber noch ne Weile dauern. Dachte es gibt da eine schnelle unkomplizierte Lösung, aber scheint wohl nicht so. Jetzt mich nochmal mit Ivy oder sonstwas zu beschäftigen lohnt sich vermutlich nicht.

mfg Verjigorm


----------



## Wildcard (21. Apr 2011)

Ivy kann ganz nützlich sein wenn ihr schrittweise auf Maven umstellt aber einige Legacy Projekte noch mit Ant laufen müssen, da du mit Ivy Abhängigkeiten aus einem Maven Repository ziehen kannst.


----------

